# Eating raw/uncooked grains



## whole milk (Jan 11, 2009)

It's a long story as to why but I read a long, long time ago that eating uncooked brown rice is "good for you"; the book I'm thinking about said to chew it 100 times.  By happenstance I started reading about Raw Foods and Super Foods and so I started chomping on uncooked brown rice -- and I like it.  

I've been looking online for information about uncooked grains and I can't find a thing.  I've noticed no ill effects since I started snacking on it early last week.  In fact, I'm maybe a bit more, ahem, regular this week.... 

Anyone have any information to share?

Cheers,


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2009)

That is horrible for your teeth! Your dentist would tell you to stop immediately I am sure.


----------



## whole milk (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe not as bad as you think.  I kind of suck on the grains for a while, kind of softly biting them as if it were gum until it eventually breaks down.  It's surprisingly sweet, I think that's why I like it.


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 11, 2009)

I cannot speak to the practice of eating uncooked rice, but many grains are excellent sprouted. Wheat berries, for example.


----------



## whole milk (Jan 11, 2009)

gadzooks said:


> I cannot speak to the practice of eating uncooked rice, but many grains are excellent sprouted. Wheat berries, for example.



Can we sprout brown rice?  

I've been reading about people who sprout grains, beans, and legumes and then dehydrate them.  That sounds counter productive to me. Has anyone here ever tried that?


----------



## Scotch (Jan 11, 2009)

It is if you look sorta like this old gal:


----------



## whole milk (Jan 11, 2009)

gadzooks said:


> I cannot speak to the practice of eating uncooked rice, but many grains are excellent sprouted. Wheat berries, for example.





Scotch said:


> It is if you look sorta like this old gal:



I kinda feel like that old gal after the holidays -- mooo.


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 11, 2009)

I suppose you could put rice in a food processor which could make a course powder...


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 7, 2009)

I actually like eating rolled oats raw.  They are definitely more pleasantly textured than when zapped in the microwave into a mush.


----------



## machx (Feb 10, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what does your diet say is wrong with boiling rice?


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't think whole milk is saying anything is necessarily wrong with boiled rice  possibly just questioning whether or not it would be okay to snack on unboiled brown rice, since it takes SOO long to cook in the first place.


----------



## machx (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I phrased that wrong, I meant to ask what is the logic behind eating raw foods. Makes sense to me for veggies but for grains I do not understand.  Thanks!


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, understandable!  Maybe its about portion control because you have to chew so much?? :P


----------



## machx (Feb 11, 2009)

Asmodean said:


> Oh, understandable! Maybe its about portion control because you have to chew so much?? :P


 
Ha ha yeah that is a lot of chewwing!


----------



## B'sgirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Doing that sounds a little scary to me. Of course, my family seems to have trouble digesting grains in general. I just worry that it would be a bit of an "overdose" on grain. Just MO.


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 11, 2009)

Understandable; I, however, am a grain fanatic!


----------



## fahriye (Feb 19, 2009)

whole milk said:


> Maybe not as bad as you think.  I kind of suck on the grains for a while, kind of softly biting them as if it were gum until it eventually breaks down.  It's surprisingly sweet, I think that's why I like it.




Soaking the rice grains in water first, may soften them and will be easier to chew. I too eat rolled oats for my breakfast raw, they are more pleasent to it without cooking.


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 19, 2009)

I have found this awesome five grain hot cereal that I LOVE raw.  I tend to cook it in the morning to make it hot but cook it for a mere fraction of the time to keep the texture intact.


----------

